# 3 down 11 more to go...



## big sky trapper (Oct 29, 2007)

Well weve been busy for the past week or so, heres a few of what we've been doing with some... Mrs BST's speedy goat...two more of those tags yet to get filled...








made her's into hot itallian's



this one's mine, 












Made him into about 45 pounds of smoked pepperoni. That turned out beyond mouth watering great!

Now what to do with this one....



still have several speedy goat tags, 1 more deer buck tag, 6 muley doe tags, 2 whitetail tags, an elk tag and a bear tag.....


----------



## gramason (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks good, nice pics.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 29, 2007)

Man-O-Man, does that pepperoni look great.  Way to go!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, great pix! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 29, 2007)

That looks great!! If you make too much, send some my way.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the great pictures, it looks as if yoy are all enjoying yourselves.


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2007)

those are some awesome pics, looks great!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 29, 2007)

Great pictures! Because of another thread on this forum, I have an interest in sausage making. I just hope mine can turn out nearly as good as yours look.


----------



## goat (Oct 29, 2007)

That looks good and sounds like there is more to come.  Yesterday I ground 14 lbs deer, 16 lbs chuck roll, and 2 lbs bacon ends.  Last night we had hamburger steaks w/onions and brown gravy.  It sure was good.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 29, 2007)

Great pictures Big Sky, .....one of these days I will get out west to do some hunting.


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 29, 2007)

Great pics , it's nice to see the family involved from start to finish


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 30, 2007)

*  My thoughts exactly.  I made summer sausage last week. I found out in a hurry that my son was a "MUST HAVE"   The crew that you have would sure make it fun, and not so much like work. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## big sky trapper (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks folks, alot more to come....


----------



## twistertail (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow that all looks great!  Do you ever have to buy any meat from the store?  In my younger days before I was married I set out to go a whole year and eat no meat other than wild game.  I had deer, pheasant and rabitts and plenty of fish and was working on doves, squirrel, geese and ducks.  Never did it and my wife now doesnt eat much wild game and I dont have much time to hunt now but one day when my kids are grown and I have the time I'm going to give it another try.


----------



## big sky trapper (Oct 30, 2007)

I cant rememeber the last time bought any meat from the store, and veggies too (a small garden provides a lot).  Did have two lambs done at the butcher,  theres a few cuts that are nice to have professionaly done just for the presentation side of a dish,  that I dont have the equipment to do at home (yet).    

But overall its all game food for us.   And try to allways have the kids involved in every aspect of it from the feild to the table.  Its a time thing as well.  I havent had a "TV" in many years, and that monster free's up tons of time.  

The mrs thinks were gonna cut her buck up into nothin but jerky so we have to get going on it this afternoon...get some more pics as we go...


----------



## richtee (Oct 30, 2007)

While he's a bit out there on occasion, Motor City Madman Ted Nugent has a favorite quote of mine; "The family that hunts together, stays together". Within your post I see that truth to be self-evident.


----------

